# looking for crew leader/line cleareance work in conneticut



## treeguymark (Mar 12, 2006)

:greenchainsaw: I live in NJ now and am hoping to relocate back to CT. Currently work in in NJ as a line clearence foreman with tree company that is subcontractor for power company. Hoping to find the same in CT area.


----------



## jmack (Apr 6, 2006)

*#s*



treeguymark said:


> :greenchainsaw: live in NJ now and hoping to relocate back to CT. Work in union job in NJ as line clearence foreman with tree company that is subcontractor for power company.


tree guy how do we reach you ?


----------



## Treeblitzer (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats the Co. that is looking?


----------

